# How to print transarently (thin) ink



## bryan1332 (Aug 3, 2011)

How do you print the transparent look you see on some vintage type t-shirts? I'm using a thinner for my ink but it seams to get real runny... Maybe there's a better method or product. Thanks for any help.


----------



## J Alexander (Apr 12, 2011)

I use a Matsui transparent waterbased ink. Works like a charm, easy to use and looks great! Check ryonet they have a wide array of colors.


----------



## LCE (Jan 18, 2007)

bryan1332 said:


> How do you print the transparent look you see on some vintage type t-shirts? I'm using a thinner for my ink but it seams to get real runny... Maybe there's a better method or product. Thanks for any help.


If you want to print with Plastisol... just print it in higher mesh. less ink going through..


----------



## bryan1332 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thx. Will give it a try


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

LCE said:


> If you want to print with Plastisol... just print it in higher mesh. less ink going through..


^^^^agreed, i use high mesh with a single pass. you neeb to adjust your heating time a bit but works great. also do some age manipulation to your artwork makes thing get the vintage flavor alot easier.


----------

